# معجزات بولس



## Senamor (1 أبريل 2011)

*ماهي المعجزات اللتي اعطاها المسيح*
* الى بولس حتى يثبت انه رسول للمسيح وان كلام بولس من الرب ؟؟*


----------



## Michael (1 أبريل 2011)

*وهل المعجزات مقياس للرسول كي يكون مرسل من عند الله ؟
*


----------



## Basilius (1 أبريل 2011)

*هل تشترطي المعجزات ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أبريل 2011)

*و كان الله يصنع على يدي بولس قوات غير المعتادة                  * *                 19: 12 حتى كان يؤتى عن جسده بمناديل او مازر الى المرضى فتزول                  عنهم الامراض و تخرج الارواح الشريرة منهم*

*دى شهادة لوقا الرسول عن بولس الرسول فى سفر اعمال الرسل *


----------



## Michael (1 أبريل 2011)

*
 أخراج الأرواح
Act 16:16  وحدث بينما كنا ذاهبين إلى الصلاة أن جارية بها روح عرافة استقبلتنا. وكانت تكسب مواليها مكسبا كثيرا بعرافتها.
Act 16:17  هذه اتبعت بولس وإيانا وصرخت قائلة: «هؤلاء الناس هم عبيد الله العلي الذين ينادون لكم بطريق الخلاص».
Act 16:18  وكانت تفعل هذا أياما كثيرة. فضجر بولس والتفت إلى الروح وقال: «أنا آمرك باسم يسوع المسيح أن تخرج منها». فخرج في تلك الساعة.

 التكلم بالألسنة والتنبأ
Act 19:6  ولما وضع بولس يديه عليهم حل الروح القدس عليهم فطفقوا يتكلمون بلغات ويتنبأون.

 شهادة شهود أعمال الرسل
Act 19:11  وكان الله يصنع على يدي بولس قوات غير المعتادة

 محاولة فاشلة بائسة يائسة الى تقليد الرسول بولس
Act 19:13  فشرع قوم من اليهود الطوافين المعزمين أن يسموا على الذين بهم الأرواح الشريرة باسم الرب يسوع قائلين: «نقسم عليك بيسوع الذي يكرز به بولس!»
Act 19:14  وكان الذين فعلوا هذا سبعة بنين لسكاوا رجل يهودي رئيس كهنة.
Act 19:15  فقال الروح الشرير لهم: «أما يسوع فأنا أعرفه وبولس أنا أعلمه وأما أنتم فمن أنتم؟»
Act 19:16  فوثب عليهم الإنسان الذي كان فيه الروح الشرير وغلبهم وقوي عليهم حتى هربوا من ذلك البيت عراة ومجرحين.

 أقامة الموتي
Act 20:9  وكان شاب اسمه أفتيخوس جالسا في الطاقة متثقلا بنوم عميق. وإذ كان بولس يخاطب خطابا طويلا غلب عليه النوم فسقط من الطبقة الثالثة إلى أسفل وحمل ميتا.
Act 20:10  فنزل بولس ووقع عليه واعتنقه قائلا: «لا تضطربوا لأن نفسه فيه».
Act 20:11  ثم صعد وكسر خبزا وأكل وتكلم كثيرا إلى الفجر. وهكذا خرج.
Act 20:12  وأتوا بالفتى حيا وتعزوا تعزية ليست بقليلة.

*


----------



## Senamor (1 أبريل 2011)

Michael قال:


> *وهل المعجزات مقياس للرسول كي يكون مرسل من عند الله ؟*


 




Basilius قال:


> *هل تشترطي المعجزات ؟*


 


*لا طبعا ليست مقياس *

*ولكن انتو تقولو ان محمد ماعنده معجزات حسية وهذا يثبت انه غير رسول*


*فأانا جيت اسالكم ماهو اثبات ان بولس رسول من المسيح فقط*


----------



## Senamor (1 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *و كان الله يصنع على يدي بولس قوات غير المعتادة                  * *                 19: 12 حتى كان يؤتى عن جسده بمناديل او مازر الى المرضى فتزول                  عنهم الامراض و تخرج الارواح الشريرة منهم*
> 
> *دى شهادة لوقا الرسول عن بولس الرسول فى سفر اعمال الرسل *


 
*يعني بولس كان يقدر يشفي المريض ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أبريل 2011)

> *لا طبعا ليست مقياس *
> 
> *ولكن انتو تقولو ان محمد ماعنده معجزات حسية وهذا يثبت انه غير رسول*
> 
> ...


*لا ياعزيزى فى فرق بين نبى ومشرع وبين رسول يدعى الناس لرسالة موجودة بالفعل 
الانسان اللى عايز يعمل فيها نبى وجايب دين جديد وشريعة والكلام دا لازم يثبت الاول دعواه والا اصبح مجرد دجال ونصاب 
لكن رسل المسيح ليسوا انبياء اصحاب شرائع خاصة بيهم هما نشروا الكلمة والكرازة 
ثانيا بولس رسول المسيح شئت ام ابيت بمعجزة او منغيره
 لان من شهدوا لارساليته تجعلنا نتيقن بان رسوليته حق والا كان رفضوه الرسل *
*وان لم يصبح العظيم بولس رسولا للمسيح لاصبح من اعظم فلاسفة العالم *


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أبريل 2011)

> *يعني بولس كان يقدر يشفي المريض ؟*


*بقوة الله *


----------



## Senamor (1 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لكن رسل المسيح ليسوا انبياء اصحاب شرائع خاصة بيهم هما نشروا الكلمة والكرازة *
> *ثانيا بولس رسول المسيح شئت ام ابيت بمعجزة او منغيره*
> * لان من شهدوا لارساليته تجعلنا نتيقن بان رسوليته حق والا كان رفضوه الرسل *
> *وان لم يصبح العظيم بولس رسولا للمسيح لاصبح من اعظم فلاسفة العالم *


 

*على كذا اي واحد في ذاك الزمن يقدر يدعي انه رسول من المسيح ويقول عن المسيح كلام ماقاله*





شمس الحق قال:


> *وب**ين رسول يدعى الناس لرسالة موجودة بالفعل *
> *الانسان اللى عايز يعمل فيها نبى وجايب دين جديد وشريعة والكلام دا لازم يثبت الاول دعواه والا اصبح مجرد دجال ونصاب*


 

*طيب نوح هل هو مجرد مدعي ؟ لانه لم يأتي بمعجزة والطوفان عقاب وليست معجزة*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أبريل 2011)

> *على كذا اي واحد في ذاك الزمن يقدر يدعي انه رسول من المسيح ويقول عن المسيح كلام ماقاله*


*يبقى كداب لان المسيح ارسل ليس فقط الرسل بل كل المؤمنين ليكرزوا باسم المسيح كما استلمنا معرفته من الكنيسة الجامعة 
بخلاف ذلك يعتبر هرطقات وتخاريف
*


> *طيب نوح هل هو مجرد مدعي ؟ لانه لم يأتي بمعجزة والطوفان عقاب وليست معجزة*


* 
نوح مش نبى والطوفان دينونة الله للشر  ليست معجزة 

*


----------



## Critic (1 أبريل 2011)

*هذا هو الفرق بين الاجابات فى المسيحيات و الاسلاميات*
*فى المسيحية كل رسول و شخص ممسوح من الله له ثروة من المعجزات و الادلة التى رافقته باسم المسيح لتشهد لمجد الله و قوته*
*اما على الناحية الاخرى حدث و لا حرج عن فقر الحجة و ضعفها !*
*لعل احدهم يبدأ فى المقارنة كبداية لبحثه عن الحقيقة*


----------



## Senamor (1 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *يبقى كداب لان المسيح ارسل ليس فقط الرسل بل كل المؤمنين ليكرزوا باسم المسيح كما استلمنا معرفته من الكنيسة الجامعة *
> *بخلاف ذلك يعتبر هرطقات وتخاريف*
> 
> *نوح مش نبى والطوفان دينونة الله للشر  ليست معجزة *


 

*طيب ايش ذنب اللي ماصدقو نوح لأنه ماكان عنده معجزة ؟؟؟*


*نوح ماكان عنده معجزة عشان يصدقو كلامه ليه عذبهم واغرقهم ؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أبريل 2011)

> *طيب ايش ذنب اللي ماصدقو نوح لأنه ماكان عنده معجزة ؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *نوح ماكان عنده معجزة عشان يصدقو كلامه ليه عذبهم واغرقهم ؟؟*


*نوح لم يدعى انه نبى او خلافه علشان يثبت شئ هو لم يدعيه
 نوح دعاهم للبر ويتركوا عصيانهم وتمردهم على الاله الحى
هما رفضوا دا وظلوا متمسكين بتمردهم وعصيانهم ودانهم الله حسب اعمالهم الشريرة *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أبريل 2011)

المعجزة لها قيمة عظيمة جداً لإثبات صدق المتكلم ، بأنه من الله حقاً

ولكنها ليست الطريق الوحيد لقبول الناس لرسالة المرسل من الله

فقد تكون حياته السامية وصدقه المطلق ، هى الدافع للناس لتصديق كلامه

ولكن هذا الشخص السامى فى أخلاقياته والصادق دائماً فى كلامه ، لا يقدر أن يصدقه إلاَّ الذين على شاكلته

فلا يشعر بالصادق إلاَّ الذى مثله ، مثلما يقولون فى الأمثال : الطيور على أشكالها تقع

وحتى المعجزة الإلهية ، لا تدفع للإيمان ، إلاَّ الذين يحبون الحق ، فيقرون بأن هذه المعجزة كفيلة بأن تجعلهم يغيرون حياتهم ويقبلون طاعة الرسالة التى يقولها فاعلها ، حتى لو كانت ستؤدى بهم إلى تنازلات كبيرة ، بل وحتى لو أدت بهم للتضحية بكل ما فى العالم ، من أجل طاعة هذه الرسالة التى تأيدت بالمعجزة

أما المتلاعبون ، فيتهربون ويسوفون ، حتى لو رأوا معجزة إقامة الميت وهو رميم


----------



## Senamor (1 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *نوح لم يدعى انه نبى او خلافه علشان يثبت شئ هو لم يدعيه*
> * نوح دعاهم للبر ويتركوا عصيانهم وتمردهم على الاله الحى*
> *هما رفضوا دا وظلوا متمسكين بتمردهم وعصيانهم ودانهم الله حسب اعمالهم الشريرة *


 
*ولا تزعل ابراهيم عليه السلام طيب ولاتقولي ابراهيم كمان ماكان نبي*

*ابراهيم الله انجاه عندما حاول المشركين قتله ولم تكن معجزة يثبت لقومه انه نبي*

*محمد انجاه الله عندما حاول اليهود قتله **هل هذا معناه انها معجزة ؟؟؟*


*سيبك من الكلام اللي قلته*

*يونس ماهي معجزته ليثبت انه نبي ؟ لم يره احد عندما بلعه الحوت*

*ماهي معجزة النبي ايوب ليثبت انه نبي ؟ *


----------



## Senamor (1 أبريل 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> المعجزة لها قيمة عظيمة جداً لإثبات صدق المتكلم ، بأنه من الله حقاً
> 
> ولكنها ليست الطريق الوحيد لقبول الناس لرسالة المرسل من الله
> 
> ...


 

*شكرا على الاجابة وانا اعرف الجواب اصلا بس ابغى رد عشان استدل فيه لاحقا*


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *شكرا على الاجابة وانا اعرف الجواب اصلا بس ابغى رد عشان استدل فيه لاحقا*


 *طب لم انت عارف الاجابة بتيسئل لية*
*ممكن توضح كلامك*


----------



## Critic (1 أبريل 2011)

*



ولا تزعل ابراهيم عليه السلام طيب ولاتقولي ابراهيم كمان ماكان نبي

أنقر للتوسيع...

**من قال ان ابراهيم نبى ؟!!!*

*



يونس ماهي معجزته ليثبت انه نبي ؟ لم يره احد عندما بلعه الحوت


أنقر للتوسيع...

**و هل كذبه قومه و طالبوه بمعجزة و عجز كالمدعى ؟!*
*لو كانوا كذبوه و طلبوا لما تأخر الله عنه لكنهم لم يفعلوا اصلا ....*

*



ماهي معجزة النبي ايوب ليثبت انه نبي ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**من قال ان ايوب نبى ؟!*


----------



## Senamor (1 أبريل 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *طب لم انت عارف الاجابة بتيسئل لية*
> *ممكن توضح كلامك*


 
*عشان استدل فيه برابط الموضوع في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي*


----------



## Critic (1 أبريل 2011)

*



عشان استدل فيه برابط الموضوع في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا يجوز*
*هناك فصل تام بين القسمين*
*اجيبى هناك من ذات الاسلام الذى يبدو من كلامك و تصرفط انه عاجز عن الدفاع من ذاته !*


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *عشان استدل فيه برابط الموضوع في منتدى الحوار الاسلامي*


*معلش ممكن توضح اكتر يعنى اية تستدل*
*لو تقصد انك هتسال عنو فى المنتدى الحوار الاسلامى فا شى اكيد الاعضاء هناك يكدبو الموضوع*
*ويقلولوك انهما بيضحكو عليك*
*على العموم*
*ابحث كويس وخليك ذو عقل بتفكر بية*
*وسلامى المسيح ملكى والهى اتركوة معاك اخى الحبيب*


----------



## أَمَة (1 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *طيب ايش ذنب اللي ماصدقو نوح لأنه ماكان عنده معجزة ؟؟؟*





Senamor قال:


> *نوح ماكان عنده معجزة عشان يصدقو كلامه ليه عذبهم واغرقهم ؟؟*




[Q-BIBLE]
*5*. *وَرَاى الرَّبُّ انَّ شَرَّ الانْسَانِ قَدْ كَثُرَ فِي الارْضِ وَانَّ كُلَّ تَصَوُّرِ افْكَارِ قَلْبِهِ انَّمَا هُوَ شِرِّيرٌ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ*.
*6*. فَحَزِنَ الرَّبُّ انَّهُ عَمِلَ الانْسَانَ فِي الارْضِ وَتَاسَّفَ فِي قَلْبِهِ.
*7*. *فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ*: «*امْحُو عَنْ وَجْهِ الارْضِ الانْسَانَ الَّذِي خَلَقْتُهُ*: الانْسَانَ مَعَ بَهَائِمَ وَدَبَّابَاتٍ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ. لانِّي حَزِنْتُ انِّي عَمِلْتُهُمْ».
*8*. *وَامَّا نُوحٌ فَوَجَدَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ.*
*9*. هَذِهِ مَوَالِيدُ نُوحٍ: كَانَ نُوحٌ رَجُلا بَارّا كَامِلا فِي اجْيَالِهِ. وَسَارَ نُوحٌ مَعَ اللهِ.
*10*. وَوَلَدَ نُوحٌ ثَلاثَةَ بَنِينَ: سَاما وَحَاما وَيَافَثَ.
*11*.* وَفَسَدَتِ الارْضُ امَامَ اللهِ وَامْتَلَاتِ الارْضُ ظُلْما.*
*12*. *وَرَاى اللهُ الارْضَ فَاذَا هِيَ قَدْ فَسَدَتْ اذْ كَانَ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ قَدْ افْسَدَ طَرِيقَهُ عَلَى الارْضِ.*
*13*. *فَقَالَ اللهُ لِنُوحٍ*: «*نِهَايَةُ كُلِّ بَشَرٍ قَدْ اتَتْ امَامِي لانَّ الارْضَ امْتَلَاتْ ظُلْما مِنْهُمْ. فَهَا انَا مُهْلِكُهُمْ مَعَ الارْضِ*.
*14*. *اصْنَعْ لِنَفْسِكَ فُلْكا مِنْ خَشَبِ جُفْرٍ. تَجْعَلُ الْفُلْكَ مَسَاكِنَ وَتَطْلِيهِ مِنْ دَاخِلٍ وَمِنْ خَارِجٍ بِالْقَارِ.*

[/Q-BIBLE]

كما قال الأخ المبارك *شمس الحق* *نوح لم يكن نبيا* ولم يدعي النبوة من قريب او بعيد ولكنه كما تقول الآية رقم *8* *وَجَدَ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ. *لأنه لم يكن مثل بقية الناس، فشاء له الله الخلاص من الطوفان، وفي هذا رمزٌ للخلاص المُزْمَع أن يفعله الله بالمسيح يسوع وكنيسته على الأرض التي تمثل النجاة كما كان النجاة في فلك النوح أيام الطوفان. 

يبقى *السؤال الأهم* من سؤالك وهو، ماذا عن الناس الكثيرين في هذه الأيام المُصِرِّين على عدم تصديق كلام الرب يسوع في الكتاب المقدس بالرغم من معجراته الكثيرة المدونه فيه، واهمها قيامته من الموت في اليوم الثالث؟ 

وماذا عن إدعاءاتهم بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف بدون دليل لديهم؟

ماذا سيكون دفاعهم عن أنفسهم يوم يقفون امام الرب الديان يسوع المسيح في يوم القيامة؟؟؟

*وهل سيكونون بدون ذنب ؟*


----------



## Samir poet (1 أبريل 2011)

Critic قال:


> *لا يجوز*
> *هناك فصل تام بين القسمين*
> *اجيبى هناك من ذات الاسلام الذى يبدو من كلامك و تصرفط انه عاجز عن الدفاع من ذاته !*


 *عندك حق اخى كوبتك الرب يباركك*


----------



## Senamor (1 أبريل 2011)

*اللهم طولك ياروح*


*طيب ماهي معجزة*

* إشعياء و إرمياء و مراثي و إرميا و حزقيال و دانيال*


----------



## أَمَة (2 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *اللهم طولك ياروح*
> 
> 
> *طيب ماهي معجزة*
> ...


 

معجزاتهم ان نبؤاتهم تحققت.

إقرأ الكتاب المقدس بنفسك.

انا مش عارفة اللهم يطول روح مين فينا؟ نحن الذين بكل محبة نتعب في تقديم الخدمة لناس ترفض المعرفة فتتأففون،  أم رافض المعرفة.

الكتاب المقدس قال:



 أمثالٌ الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 اَلْمُسْتَهْزِئُ يَطْلُبُ الْحِكْمَةَ وَلاَ يَجِدُهَا وَالْمَعْرِفَةُ هَيِّنَةٌ لِلْفَهِيمِ. 

هل تريدنا أن نغلق الموضوع يا صاح لأنك تعبت؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أبريل 2011)

إن كنت تقصد أن الأنبياء أيضاً فعلوا معجزات بقوة الله

فيجب الإنتباه لأن المعجزة هى دليل دامغ على صدق ما يقوله الذى يصنعها 

فإن قال أنه مرسل من الله ، فالمعجزة تثبت صدقه

وإن قال أنه هو نفسه الله ، وقد جاء إلى العالم الذى خلقه ، ليفتدى خليقته المحبوبة له ، فالمعجزة كذلك تثبت صدقه

المعجزة التى لا يقدر على صنعها إلاَّ الله ، هى دليل على صدق من يعملها

والمسيح قال أنه الأزلى ، وقال أنه الحياة ، وقال أنه الحق ....... إلخ

وكلها من أسماء الله 

واليهود فهموا ذلك جيداً ، وحاولوا رجمه بصفته يجدف ، ولكنهم فشلوا لأن وقته لم يكن قد حان

حتى حان الوقت ، فحاكموه ، وحكموا عليه بالتجديف لأنه يجعل نفسه الله ، فلم يعترض ، بل تركهم ليقتلوه ، عالماً بأنه سيقوم - مثلما قال مسبقاً لتلاميذه - ثم قام فعلاً

فلا الموت يخيفه ولا أى شيئ ، لأنه هو الحياة ذاتها


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أبريل 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *طيب ايش ذنب اللي ماصدقو نوح لأنه ماكان عنده معجزة ؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *نوح ماكان عنده معجزة عشان يصدقو كلامه ليه عذبهم واغرقهم ؟؟*



++++++++++++++++

نوح لم يطالبهم بشيئ غريب حتى يحتاج لإثباته بمعجزة

فمثلما أن يونان النبى نادى أهل نينوى بالتوبة وإلاَّ فإن الله سينزل بغضبه عليهم ، فتابوا ، لأن الشيئ الطبيعى أن يتوبوا بمجرد تذكيرهم بعقاب الله ، حتى لو كان المتكلم شخصاً عادياً وليس نبياً

ومثلما أن يوحنا المعمدان كان يدعو الناس للتوبة ، فتاب الكثيرون بمجرد مناداته ، بدون عمل معجزات


فهكذا كان ينبغى لأهل نوح أن يتوبوا بمجرد مناداته لهم بالتوبة ، بدون عمل معجزات

+++

ولكن المعجزة لها دورها ، بحسب حكمة الله ، فإنه يعملها فى الظروف التى يراها هو  

وليس لأحد أن ينصح الله بما يعمله ، وإلاَّ كان من الكافرين أو المتصلفين أبناء إبليس


----------

